# GBATemp infected?



## Creqaw (Feb 8, 2010)

Untill today I didn't get this message:





Happens on every page and I had to "ignore" it to post this.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2010)

Not here. Try to update your AV program, or even better, switch to another one


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 8, 2010)

My Avira Guard says nothing around here, but Firefox somehow keeps refreshing something on the main page the whole time.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 8, 2010)

That bloody youtube iFrame is back.
Check source, first line.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That bloody youtube iFrame is back.
> Check source, first line.



WTF,true, I noticed it also....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That bloody youtube iFrame is back.
> Check source, first line.


God damn. How does it get here, anyway?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

There was even a thread about this earlier...where did it go?


----------



## Forstride (Feb 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> There was even a thread about this earlier...where did it go?


I'm wondering the same thing...

...Maybe they're trying to cover something up.  I doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it isn't an early April Fool's joke...

but I didn't notice any problems with the site earlier, and I still haven't noticed anything now...


----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2010)

CODE


----------



## alidsl (Feb 8, 2010)

I was wondering why Chrome was loading Youtube.com on all threads


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I was wondering why Chrome was loading Youtube.com on all threads



Nothing like that in FireFox 3.6. Just a blue line on top of GBAtemp that wasn't there before.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2010)

Was that sudden maintenance right now some attempt to fix this?
Or am I the only one that saw the maintenance message?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Not here. Try to update your AV program, or even better, switch to another one


No jokes with Avira, it's simply the best AV out there


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Was that sudden maintenance right now some attempt to fix this?
> Or am I the only one that saw the maintenance message?



Not the only one.


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2010)

Maintenance message showed up for everyone...


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

i saw it toooo!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 8, 2010)

We went offline for a little while to take a look at some things and now we're back.


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE SEEN A "shaunj66" Post i believe! 
A historical moment indeed.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 8, 2010)

Untill today I didn't get this message:





Happens on every page and I had to "ignore" it to post this.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Feb 8, 2010)

I prefer nod32 but
Ontopic i saw the maintenance to
But if you know malwarebyes it has an ip blocker on it that does block site that "might" be malerouss it can be just a bad cookie or something notthing to worry about.
But this happens...


----------



## MadBob (Feb 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE SEEN A "shaunj66" Post i believe!
> A historical moment indeed.




There are over 9000 of them so they are not that rare!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I got the message too thanks Shaun


----------



## House Spider (Feb 8, 2010)

When I was loading up the site around 5pm earlier it said waiting for http://www.youtube.com/slugg3r


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 8, 2010)

so who the hell is Slugg3r?


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 8, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> so who the hell is Slugg3r?



ME


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, you guys solve this...

I'm outta here!


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 8, 2010)

well youve made lots of youtube viewers sad


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 8, 2010)

...this is just plain weird.

If you go read all of Slugg3rs Youtube page comments, it seems people hate him. But why? He has no videos uploaded or anything. Anyone know what he did? (besides embed his videos on here)


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> ...this is just plain weird.
> 
> If you go read all of Slugg3rs Youtube page comments, it seems people hate him. But why? He has no videos uploaded or anything. Anyone know what he did? (besides embed his videos on here)


He hacked GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Made some bad comments, maybe?

btw, you contradict with yourself:
First you say he has no vids
Then you say he embeds them here ??


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 8, 2010)

Well the message doesn't seem to be poping up anymore so I guess that it's fine now.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 8, 2010)

he deleted everything on his page he had a bunch of subscribers too


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. Should of caught that, sorry.

If he did make some bad comments, it's just weird that sooo many people would see the comment and post on his Youtube page of all places. Me thinks that he had some videos uploaded that caused him to be hated on, then deleted them so people would stop.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 8, 2010)

he did have videos but he deleted them last thread about this had a link to one of his videos


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 8, 2010)

Browsing through all the comments that people have left this Slugg3r fellow.

...Haven't found one yet that doesn't either say "troll", "hater", "Hypocrite", of "Dick".

I think this guy's pretty much just an attention whore.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome back 'temp! I didn't notice any problems anyway, but welcome back nontheless.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Forstride (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure if this was put in by GBAtemp staff or not...

To you know who: Y29udGFjdCBrb3N0ZWxsb0BnbWFpbC5jb20gdG8gZ2V0IGEgZmluYW5jaWFsIHJld2FyZCBpbiBleGNo
W5nZSBmb3IgYSBkZXRhaWxlZCByZXBvcnQ=

That was left as a comment in the page source by someone at the top.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 13, 2010)

I see that too.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 13, 2010)

Oooh, excitement!

Although, all these crazy exploits that have been happening lately... I don't like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's pretty ironic, in an indirect sort of way. 

_The Hackers... Hacked! The exploiters... Exploited!_

Meh... Whatever it is, I really don't think it's something to freak out about.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 8, 2010)

Untill today I didn't get this message:





Happens on every page and I had to "ignore" it to post this.


----------



## Naico (Feb 13, 2010)

The message is in base64, which translates to:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> contact [email protected] to get a financial reward in exchange for a detailed report


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 13, 2010)

Costello with a k ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just checked it btw, he's right. Use this if you want to decode it yourself


----------



## zeromac (Feb 13, 2010)

Well done sherlock you've solved the mystery :devil:


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 13, 2010)

Shit. Our account details are safe, right?


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2010)

Naico said:
			
		

> The message is in base64, which translates to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
The longest lurker i've seen.

Nice first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, what up with this Costello stuff, financial reward ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could use some cash.


----------



## Costello (Feb 13, 2010)

this thread is now locked.


----------

